# Don't have a pair to breed? Look here!



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

So I was going to help out baylee and ship out a pair to HI, but the process for getting them over there became way too involved. I was looking forward to contributing to someone's interest in breeding, and I'd still like to do this!

I have a pair that I've tried spawning before, but it didn't work. However there are many reasons why this might be. I'd like to send this pair for just cost of shipping to one lucky person interested in breeding, but unable to purchase from AB! These guys were obtained from Banleangbettas on AB. 
Let me know if you're interested and we'll start a PM discussion. I'm going to make sure whoever gets them will be responsible while breeding.

Here's the pair:

Black & Blue Marbles!



















If you're really interested in my other HMPKs, then I'll think about parting with them for a higher cost.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Gah, I wish I could do this, but I don't have space or money for the rest of the stuff. =(


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm no where near ready to even attempt breeding, but that boy is so adorable with his cute little lips


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

How much is shipping? I would like to get them, but I'm not sure if I can.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

If you do USPS priority (which estimates arrival on a Wed if I ship Mon), then shipping is around $15 at the most. I'm a 2 day express area anyways, so I don't think there would be much harm in adding a day to shipping and cutting the cost in half... but it's up to you all! I can certainly ship express


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

That's an awesome breeding pair sadly I don't know if that would be ok with my parents & you since I can buy from AB. And that doesn't fit in with your policy


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh hah, I didn't mean to exclude anyone who technically can buy from AB. This is open to everyone! It just gives those who can't purchase on there a chance to get some good breeders!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

I can't believe none has bought this pair yet it is awesome woudl you like me to put a post up on craiglist or ebay? people would pay a good $35 for that pair


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

They are gorgeous! I would love to but I am not ready for breeding at this point. One day maybe...


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ethan said:


> I can't believe none has bought this pair yet it is awesome woudl you like me to put a post up on craiglist or ebay? people would pay a good $35 for that pair


Lol no thanks. I'll just keep them if no one here wants them  I'm not really looking to get rid of them. I'm looking to help out forum members


----------



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely pair. I'm nowhere near ready to try breeding, so I'm out. But thanks for showing us the fish.

It's also still in the 20s here at night, so mail order is probably not the safest for them anyway.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

you know I would take these guys, but I just got a new box load of bettas. literally I just got 15 new ones.


----------



## MomokoCove (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm highly interested.I'd just need a little over a week to get the shipping money.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm very much interested as well. Send me a PM if you don't have anyone else interested because I have a proposition for you. I don't want to take a pair away from a newbie though.


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Id love to get them. And i cant buy from aquabid. My computer is retarded and my firewall doesnt let me go threw the whole buying process

Im down to one (2y/o) lone female here so a breedable pair would be awesome


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

They are pretty, and that's a very generous offer, wish I was able to breed, but no where near that ready


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

I would love them!!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I think astro should get them since they cant buy from AB


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

I can't buy from AB because it's over 55 dollars to ship 1 betta to my area..
I have been looking for a pair to breed and I would LOVE this pair.. They are so gorgeous, unfortunately most people can't ship to Canada so I'm out of luck :\


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

The pair has been spoken for! Thanks for all the interest! I'll periodically try to do more deals like this... I know how ridiculously priced an AB betta can be!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

It's probably really immature that I chuckled at the title. 

Anyway, congrats to whoever grabbed these two fish! They're gorgeous!


----------

